# Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

					Kompaktwasserkühlungen stehen im Ruf, leistungsstark aber gleichzeitig auch laut zu sein. Einen großen Anteil daran haben die meist sehr schnell rotierenden Lüfter, mit denen viele Hersteller ihre AiO-Kühlungen ausstatten. Aber gilt das auch für die H220 von Swiftech?

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich finde diese Produktkategorie im Grundsatz sehr interessant - wurde aber gleich beim ersten Versuch (Corsair H100) maßlos entäuscht.
Die Kühlleistung war sehr gut - aber das Pumpengeräusch bei 12 Volt ein Witz. Ich hab das Ding als defekt eingeschickt und bekam kurze Zeit später Ersatz mit dem selben Ergebnis. 
Eine Reduzierung der Spannung brachte dann Besserung (am besten über Poti, so kann man den besten Frequenzbereich austesten), aber ein "Tickern" war immer heraus zu hören...Also ging das Ding wieder zurück...
Ich bin dann nach langer Überlegung auf ein richtige Wasserkühlung umgestiegen und werde vermutlich nie mehr mit Luft kühlen - gerade die GPU Temperaturen sind einfach der Wahnsinn und lassen massig Spielraum für Übertaktung! 

Ich wollte mit diesem Hinweis interessierte Käufer davor warnen das Pumpengeräusch nicht ausser Acht zu lassen, auch wenn dieses bei der Lautstärkemessung gar nicht auffällig ist. Der Frequenzbereich indem das beschriebene "Klackern" bzw. "Tickern" Auftritt ist für das menschliche Gehör sehr anfällig, sprich ein sonores tiefes Brummen eines Lüfters (@ 1,0 Sone) ist weit weniger aufdringlich als das feine hochfrequente Geräusch (@ 0,3 Sone) der Pumpe.


----------



## Ostfront (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

also ich habe die swiftech H320 und bin zufrieden damit.kann swiftech nur empfehlen.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Also eigentlich ein recht gutes Produkt, aber sobald die Pumpe auf der zu kühlenden CPU weilt, wirds störend laut.  Was nützen da die leisesten Lüfter und die beste Kühlleistung, wenn der PC neben einem nervig brummt? Aber immerhin stimmen bei der Kühlung die anderen Werte.


----------



## criss vaughn (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

WaKü's sollen folgendes bewirken: Geringere Lautstärke bei gleichzeitig verbesserter Wärmeabfuhr. Kompakt-WaKü's sind in meinen Augen: Gewollt aber nicht gekonnt^^


----------



## Netboy (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Ich hab die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Killermarkus81 mit den Kompaktwaküs von Corsair gemacht, wobei man in dem Fall von Swiftech auch sagen muss, dass deren Lösung eher aus dem Custom Wakü bereich kommt. Letztlich ist es bei einer Wakü wie mit allem, entweder man macht es richtig, oder man lässt es ganz 
Kompakt Wasserkühler sehen aus wie Spielzeug haben eine Haptik wie Spielzeug und auch eine Haltbarkeit auf diesem Niveau.


----------



## keinnick (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> WaKü's sollen folgendes bewirken: Geringere Lautstärke bei gleichzeitig verbesserter Wärmeabfuhr. Kompakt-WaKü's sind in meinen Augen: Gewollt aber nicht gekonnt^^


 
Sie vereinen leider stattdessen die jeweils schlechtesten Eigenschaften von Wakü und Luftkühlung in einem Produkt.


----------



## Chimera (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Ist Swiftech nicht auch für Evga's Hydro Copper Kühler verantwortlich? Was ich mich schon etwas länger frage: bei der Corsair vom Kollegen hatte ich ein bissel das Gefühl, als ob der Lamellenabstand beim Radi relativ gering ist. Nun frag ich mich, mit dem Aspekt der leisen Kühlung, warum die Hersteller da nicht auch mal ein Modell mit etwas grösserem Abstand und dafür dann deutlich langsamer drehenden Lüfis bringen. So gesehen wäre ja rein von den Möglichkeiten(!) her die Eisberg immer noch am besten, da man dort ja allenfalls zu nem besseren/grösseren Radi greifen könnt, leider aber scheint just deren Pumpe gar nicht so auf leisen Betrieb getrimmt zu sein 


Edit: Hab es erst jetzt grad gelesen, warum Swiftech dieses Teil in den USA vom Markt genommen hat: http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=7362&lang=german. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob Asetek nicht auch hier Stress machen könnt. Bei CM's Seidon haben sie ja auch was zu beanstanden gehabt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

die hier getestete kompaktlösung scheint die antwort auf die eisberg zu sein. modifizieren lassen sich ja beide.


----------



## XXTREME (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich finde diese Produktkategorie im Grundsatz sehr interessant - wurde aber gleich beim ersten Versuch (Corsair H100) maßlos entäuscht.
> Die Kühlleistung war sehr gut - aber das Pumpengeräusch bei 12 Volt ein Witz. Ich hab das Ding als defekt eingeschickt und bekam kurze Zeit später Ersatz mit dem selben Ergebnis.
> ...



Komisch meine Corsair H100 arbeitet nahezu geräuschlos in Verbindung mit Zwei eLoops von Noiseblocker . Die Pumpe kann ich überhaupt nicht raushören.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Was dafür spricht, dass es Glücksache ist, ob man eine leise Pumpe bekommt oder eben nicht. Das darf bei einem Produkt für ~100€ einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Komisch meine Corsair H100 arbeitet nahezu geräuschlos in Verbindung mit Zwei eLoops von Noiseblocker . Die Pumpe kann ich überhaupt nicht raushören.


 
Dann habe ich wohl 2 mal Pech gehabt - laut den Bewertungen (siehe bei den großen Versendern) bin ich aber leider nicht der Einzige gewesen - siehe Zitat von: "beren2707". Und die Lüfter sind ja auch nicht das Problem... 

Wer aber schon mal einen massiven Kyros in der Hand gehalten hat, der rümpft vermutlich nur noch die Nase über die halbgare All-in-One Lösung.


----------



## Chimera (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Das darf bei einem Produkt für ~100€ einfach nicht sein.




Da hast du sicher recht, kommt aber leider immer mal wieder in allen Lebenslagen vor. Haben kürzlich auch blöde geguckt, als der TV meines Onkels geliefert wurde: ein Modell von rund 2000.-, aber mit mehreren Macken im Kunststoff  Verfärbungen waren noch das kleinste Übel, an der Rückseite hatte es gar nen leichten Riss. Nachdem der Händler informiert wurde und gleich mal die anderen TVs im Laden anschaute, fand er gleich noch ein paar Modelle mit "Schönheitsfehlern". War wohl ne miese Charge 
Wobei es irgendwie bei den Corsair bzw. Asetek und CoolIT Kühlern (werden ja weder von Corsair, noch Antec oder sonst nem Umlabler gebaut) schon recht häufig zu grösseren Streuungen zu kommen scheint. Wenn ich mir so bissel die Bewertungen in Shops anschaue, so schreiben immer wieder Leute von grosser Stille bis hin zu extremem Ratterlärm. Entweder wird die Qualikontrolle da nicht so gross geschrieben oder aber es hat andere Gründe.

@Topic: Die Swiftech wird übrigens hier bei nem Händler für knapp 155.- sFr. gelistet (ob lieferbar steht leider nicht), wäre somit etwas über € 120.- (+/-, mir ist der aktuelle Kurs leider grad nicht bekannt), die Eisberg mit dem Dual-Radi wird beim bekannten Händler Digitec für sagenhafte 172.-(!) angeboten, wäre also deutlich höher angesetzt als die Swiftech. Und wenn ich bedenke, dass sich die Swiftech ganz normal an nem 4 Pin Header am Mobo regeln lässt, die Pumpe der Eisberg jedoch nicht, dann würd ich die H220 da schon etwas im Vorteil sehen, wobei die Corsair als nicht-modulare-Kühlung natürlich deutlich günstiger wär (ne H100 ist rund 130.-).
Janu, für mich sind all jene nix, denn meine Scheu vor Wasser-in-Stromnähe hindert mich daran, von meinem liebgewonnenen NH-U12P SE2 zu so etwas zu wechseln


----------



## sinchilla (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

sieht gut aus & scheint auch vernünftige leistung zu erzielen. die modularität is auch positiv hervorzuheben. allerdings würde ich wenn dann den radiator vorne (damit der nicht mit der restlichen warmen abluft im gehäuse kämpfen muss, wenn er oben hängt) in mein fractal r2 einbauen & dann liegt der agb unterhalb der cpu was ja nicht von vorteil sein soll. aber die aio von silverstone gefällt mir optisch mehr & is laut tests auch sehr leistungsfähig.SilverStone Tundra TD02 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland der radiator ist tiefer & die anordnung der kühlfinnen soll auch besser sein als die normalen. leider finde ich keine vernünftigen vergleiche zu highend towerkühlern z.b. dem Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BL blau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

allerdings bekommt man für den preis fast scho ne "richtige" wakü nur fürde cpu Alphacool Cool Answer 240 LT/ST Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

bei corsair würde ich mich für diese entscheiden:http://geizhals.de/corsair-hydro-se...m2-am3-am3-fm1-fm2-cw-9060014-ww-a895131.html

letztlich werd ich mir wohl nen 280er radiator holen & den rest einzeln somit kann man seinem basteltrieb mehr nachkommen als mit aio-lösungen.


----------



## Notafreak (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Grundsätzlich verbaue ich diese Kompaktwasserkühlungen gerne, weil sie die Kühlleistung von nem großen Kühler haben, aber das Mainboard nicht belasten. Somit kann man einen transportablen mini-oc Pc bauen.
Mit echter Wakü kann mans jedoch nicht vergleichen.

Gut, ich war bescheuert, wollte alles neu und "stark" und hab 300€ für meine Wakü ausgegeben.
War zu viel, weil ich nie ne Grafikkarte eingebunden habe.
(förderhöhe zB 4m und dann nen Schwamm im ausgleichsbehälter, um den strahl zu dämmen derp  ).
Dafür rennts eventuell in 5 Jahren noch, wer weiss.

Wer klug ist baut sich jedoch etwas unter 150€ mit zB gebrauchter Laing von ebay um 35€ ect zusammen.
Mit entkoppelter Pumpe ist sowas wirklich lautlos. Lüfter sind bei mir auf 300rpm und unter prime auf ca 500rpm, da hört man dann den Luftzug.

Kompaktwakü um 60€ unter normalumständen recht leise, unkompliziert und genug Kühlleistung. 
120€+ würde ich als Bastler nicht ausgeben.

edit:
ok 150€ Wakü ist knapp zu bauen, hab nochmal nachgerechnet.
pumpe 40€
cpuküher 40€ neu
Ausgleichbehälter auf laing 15€ neu
240er radi + 2 Lüfter 42€ neu
Schläuche, Anschlüsse, wasserzusatz ~25€
Versand 10 €
~170€

Mit ein paar gebrauchten teilen aber möglich.


----------



## XXTREME (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl 2 mal Pech gehabt - laut den Bewertungen (siehe bei den großen Versendern) bin ich aber leider nicht der Einzige gewesen - siehe Zitat von: "beren2707". Und die Lüfter sind ja auch nicht das Problem...
> 
> Wer aber schon mal einen massiven Kyros in der Hand gehalten hat, der rümpft vermutlich nur noch die Nase über die halbgare All-in-One Lösung.


 

Jo dann scheint mir als hätte ich riesen Glück gehabt . Meine Antec H2O 920 (inkl. 2x Silent-Wings) die ich vorher hatte war aber auch TOP, davon mal ab .


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Dafür hört sich meine ELC120 so an... Lesertest dazu findet ihr in meiner Signatur.  Oder hier als Link, wenn ihr mit der App online seid.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Ist Swiftech nicht auch für Evga's Hydro Copper Kühler verantwortlich?



Sind sie.




> Was ich mich schon etwas länger frage: bei der Corsair vom Kollegen hatte ich ein bissel das Gefühl, als ob der Lamellenabstand beim Radi relativ gering ist. Nun frag ich mich, mit dem Aspekt der leisen Kühlung, warum die Hersteller da nicht auch mal ein Modell mit etwas grösserem Abstand und dafür dann deutlich langsamer drehenden Lüfis bringen.



Zum einen sind bei vielen Kompaktkühlungen die Pumpen (zumindest am oberen Ende der Serienstreuung) so laut, dass es nur eingeschränkt leiser und die Kundenbeschwerden über "defekte" Pumpen vermutlich sogar lauter werden würden. Zum anderen werden solche Produkte schlichtweg für den globalen Markt konzipiert - nicht für den Deutschen. Dessen silent-Fixierung ist im Vergleich zu z.B. dem amerikanischen Markt eher eine Ausnahme. Und 99% der werbewirksamen Tester im Netz können eh keine niedrigen Lautstärken zuverlässig messen - aber hohe Kühlleistungen.



> So gesehen wäre ja rein von den Möglichkeiten(!) her die Eisberg immer noch am besten, da man dort ja allenfalls zu nem besseren/grösseren Radi greifen könnt, leider aber scheint just deren Pumpe gar nicht so auf leisen Betrieb getrimmt zu sein



Hier kannst du den Radiator auch wechseln bzw. du kaufst direkt das Apogee Drive, wenn du eine Kühler/Pumpenkombination brauchst. Im Vergleich zu einer Lösung mit getrennter Pumpe wirst du aber quasi immer Abstriche bei der Lautstärke und/oder dem Preis machen müssen.


Wo ich das Apogee-Drive gerade erwähne:
Weiß jemand, was bei der H220 für eine Pumpe zum Einsatz kommt? Die Bodenplatte scheint die normale vom Apogee CPU-Kühler zu sein, aber die H220 kostet quasi das gleiche und hat einen deutlich niedrigeren Stromverbrauch für eine normale Laing. Ist das ein Modell mit reduzierter Drehzahl, dass (aus welchen Gründen?) billiger angeboten werden kann, oder verbaut Swiftech eine komplett andere Pumpe?
(vor vielen Jahren wurden ja mal ein paar chinesische Billigpumpen als DDC verkauft, die sehr ähnliche Abmessungen hatten)


----------



## Uter (18. September 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Edit: Hab es erst jetzt grad gelesen, warum Swiftech dieses Teil in den USA vom Markt genommen hat: Swiftech nimmt H220 Kompaktwasserkühlung vom US-Markt - Swiftech - News : ocaholic. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob Asetek nicht auch hier Stress machen könnt. Bei CM's Seidon haben sie ja auch was zu beanstanden gehabt.


 Nicht sonderlich überraschend. Bei den Kompaktkühlungen gibt es im Moment ziemlich viele Rechtsstreitereien.



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die hier getestete kompaktlösung scheint die antwort auf die eisberg zu sein. modifizieren lassen sich ja beide.


 Swiftech hatte schon vorher solche Kühlungen im Angebot, allerdings waren bei denen die Pumpen in dem Radiator, wo sie auch halbwegs entkoppelbar sind...



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Wer aber schon mal einen massiven Kyros in der Hand gehalten hat, der rümpft vermutlich nur noch die Nase über die halbgare All-in-One Lösung.


 Naja, der Kryos ist in den Metall-Versionen auch unnötig schwer. Die Qualität und Leistung bekommt man auch günstiger mit der leichteren Delrin-Version.  



sinchilla schrieb:


> allerdings bekommt man für den preis fast scho ne "richtige" wakü nur fürde cpu Alphacool Cool Answer 240 LT/ST Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 "Richtig", vielleicht. Gut, nein. Das Set ist im Prinzip eine Eisberg mit getrenntem CPU-Kühler und Pumpe. 



Notafreak schrieb:


> Kompaktwakü um 60€ unter normalumständen recht leise, unkompliziert und genug Kühlleistung.


Trifft auf einen 35€ Kühler auch zu. 



Notafreak schrieb:


> ok 150€ Wakü ist knapp zu bauen, hab nochmal nachgerechnet.


 150€ passt schon. Siehe Bsp.-Konfiguration.



XXTREME schrieb:


> Jo dann scheint mir als hätte ich riesen Glück gehabt . Meine Antec H2O 920 (inkl. 2x Silent-Wings) die ich vorher hatte war aber auch TOP, davon mal ab .


 Glück ist es imo nicht. Es ist Pech, wenn die Pumpe sehr laut ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für das Pech ist aber nicht gerade gering. Wenn man bedenkt, dass einige Leute mehrfach tauschen mussten, damit sie ein leises Modell bekommen haben, dann würde ich mal von 10-25% ausgehen. Ich persönlich wollte dieses Risiko nicht eingehen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier kannst du den Radiator auch wechseln bzw. du kaufst direkt das Apogee Drive, wenn du eine Kühler/Pumpenkombination brauchst.


Wobei dann auch noch einen AGB ratsam ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was bei der H220 für eine Pumpe zum Einsatz kommt? Die Bodenplatte scheint die normale vom Apogee CPU-Kühler zu sein, aber die H220 kostet quasi das gleiche und hat einen deutlich niedrigeren Stromverbrauch für eine normale Laing. Ist das ein Modell mit reduzierter Drehzahl, dass (aus welchen Gründen?) billiger angeboten werden kann, oder verbaut Swiftech eine komplett andere Pumpe?
> (vor vielen Jahren wurden ja mal ein paar chinesische Billigpumpen als DDC verkauft, die sehr ähnliche Abmessungen hatten)


 Es ist definitiv nicht die normale Laing. 
Herstellerangaben: 
Laing: Lager aus Al2O3
Swiftech: Lager aus PTFE

Das Lager der Swiftech ist also potentiell reibungsärmer, aber kurzlebiger. 
Ich würde trotzdem darauf tippen, dass sie von Laing hergestellt wird, schließlich vermarktet Swiftech doch Laing in den USA oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung bzw. hat sich da was geändert?

PS:
Scheinbar ist "der Schaft" der Swiftech doch auch aus Keramik, nur "das Lager" ist aus PTFE. Bei Laing ist es afaik Hartkohle.


----------



## Rapire (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Warum nicht gleich (bspw) ein Phobya Pure Performance Kit nehmen, fängt ab 135€ an und bringt doch einiges mehr als diese Kompakt Waküs.
Korrigiert mich bitte falls ich Fasch liege.


MFG

Rapire


----------



## santos (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich lese immer Preise, wo sich mir die Nackenhaare aufstellen, wenn ich daran denke, was ich bezahlen muss, wenn ich 
Waküteile kaufe. Da baut jemand eine Wakü für 150€-200€ und lacht über eine Kompaktanlage. Wie nennt man eine 150€ Wakü und warum lacht darüber niemand?
Meine Frage dazu, hat schon mal jemand eine 150€ Anlage gebaut und nichts dazu gekauft oder ausgetauscht und wie lange lief dann diese Anlage?
Ich glaube, ich finanziere die Yacht von meinem Wakühändler, wenn ich diese Preise lese.


----------



## Multithread (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Wo bekommt man die überhaupt noch gekauft? Ich finde da nur zwei Händler,mehr nicht.

Wie ist eigentlich der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen einer AIO wie der H220 und einer Kompletten wakü im gleichen Preisrahmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*



santos schrieb:


> ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich lese immer Preise, wo sich mir die Nackenhaare aufstellen, wenn ich daran denke, was ich bezahlen muss, wenn ich
> Waküteile kaufe. Da baut jemand eine Wakü für 150€-200€ und lacht über eine Kompaktanlage. Wie nennt man eine 150€ Wakü und warum lacht darüber niemand?
> Meine Frage dazu, hat schon mal jemand eine 150€ Anlage gebaut und nichts dazu gekauft oder ausgetauscht und wie lange lief dann diese Anlage?



So eine Zusammenstellung nennt man "ausreichend" und nicht ohne Grund liegt die billigste Beispielkonfiguration hier bei 152 €. Abstriche an der Laufleistung muss man da keine machen. (Im Gegenteil. Ich habe schon von deutlich mehr ausgefallenen Laings denn von ausgefallenen Eheim compact gehört)



> Ich glaube, ich finanziere die Yacht von meinem Wakühändler, wenn ich diese Preise lese.


 
Der Gedanke kommt mir bei den Zusammenstellungen mancher Leute auch. (Fairerweise muss man aber sagen: Der Entwicklungskostenanteil bei Oberklasse-Wakü-Produkten ist einfach hoch, weil die Stückzahlen so klein sind. Entsprechend fallen halt schon die Preise der Hersteller aus. Wenn natürlich, wie bei Aquatuning/Alphacool/Phobya der gesamte Gewinn in eine Hand fließt, während die Entwicklung z.T. äh "ausgelagert" wird, könnte das mit der Yacht aber schon klappen )




Multithread schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die überhaupt noch gekauft? Ich finde da nur zwei Händler,mehr nicht.



Ich hab Swiftech-Kühler zumindest bei Cool4PC.de und bei Modvision.de gesehen - falls die die H220 nicht direkt im Sortiment haben, sollten sie sie also auf alle Fälle besorgen können.



> Wie ist eigentlich der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen einer AIO wie der H220 und einer Kompletten wakü im gleichen Preisrahmen?


 
H220 ist schon ein Stück solider, als die restlichen AIOs. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Integration von Pumpe und AGB mehr als 100 g spart.


----------



## santos (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

@ruyven_macaran
auf hören sagen gebe ich gar nichts, man weiß nicht, wie der Unglückliche mit seiner Pumpe umgegangen ist, was der wirkliche Grund für einen Ausfall war. Ich stelle das erst einmal alle in Frage. Ein Grund dafür habe ich auch, bis zum erscheinen der D5 AC USB Pumpe hatte ich diverse andere Marken unter anderem auch die DDC davon 5 Stück in verschiedenen Rechnern die liefen Tag aus Tag ein über Jahre ohne Probleme, selbst jetzt habe ich noch eine DDC mit Aqualis Adapter am laufen, ein kleines Problem war die Steuermöglichkeit, die nicht so berauschend wie die der D5 ist. Aber jetzt durch AE6 soll sich das ja ändern, hoffe ich. Dann gehen die DDC wieder ans Werk, weil eben besser und stärker als die D5.


----------



## Edelosi (6. Oktober 2013)

@ Rapire: Wieso denkst du, das so ein Set generell mehr bringt als ein KompaktWaKü mit Dual-Radi?
KompaktWaKüs sind zwar immer ein Kompromiss, und manche mögen solche Komprisse nicht. Aber für viele sind sie genau richtig. Deswegen sind sie ja erfolgreich und es gibt so viele Anbieter und Modelle.


----------



## SvenSigi (11. Mai 2014)

*Design nicht so schön*

Also ich finde die H100i von Corsair besser, weil man da das Logo leuchten lassen kann.


----------



## Abductee (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Design nicht so schön*



SvenSigi schrieb:


> Also ich finde die H100i von Corsair besser, weil man da das Logo leuchten lassen kann.



Das ist natürlich ein Killerargument


----------



## Gummert (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Was leistet die Kompaktwasserkühlung?*

Die Swiftech h220X ( neue Auflage wo Pumpe ausgetauscht werden kann, und stärker ist, als die H220 ) kommt Q2 
Und die Swiftech h320 kommt ende Mai wieder. 

Die h320x kommt Mitte ende Q2 

Falls das wem interessiert ^^ wisst ihr es nun.


----------

